# Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich



## AxelU (20. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da ich eine Teicheizung habe und im Winter immer noch mindestens 10° Wassertemperatur, habe ich auch Panzelwelse im Teich. Bis 10° können die vermutlich aushalten.

Nun ist meine Heizung ausgefallen und ich habe das nicht bemerkt. Im Moment sehe ich meinen Teich nur im Dunkeln und da sieht man ja gar nichts. Ausgerechnet bei minus 15° ist der Teich ohne Heizung. Erst am Freitag abend ist mir aufgefallen, dass der ganze Teich völlig vereist war, was ja bei 10° Wassertemperatur nicht sein kann. Also schnell per Kabel neuen Strom zur Heizung gelegt und Sie heizt seit Freitag abend wieder.

Heute habe ich mir den Teich mal genauer angesehen. Er ist wieder völlig eisfrei und glasklar bis zum Boden. Notropis sind noch alle da. Klar die sind auch ohne Heizung winterfest. Die Goldelritzen auch. __ Macropoden habe ich keine gesehen, aber die sieht man auch im Sommer kaum. Die Eisenkärpflinge scheinen aber alle weg zu sein. Die hat es wohl dahin gerafft. Aber oh Wunder, da schwimmt doch tatsächlich noch mindestens 1 Panzerwels am Boden rum. Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch mehr überlebt haben, aber 1 hat es mindestens geschafft.

Axel


----------



## Alexandros (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,

sehr interessant !
Bin immer froh wenn Infos über andere Teichpfleglinge zu lesen.

Ich schätze mal du hälst Corydoras paleatus im Teich?
Welche ja kurzzeitig auch mal kühler aushalten sollen.

Von Gymnogeophagus aus etwa dem selben Vorkommensgebiet der C.paleatus (Argentinien, Paraguay,Uruguay) hab ich schon gehört dass sie jemand im Winter im Teich hält (aber Südfrankreich) der ab und zu eine Eisschicht hat.

Kenne auch jemand bei dem __ Macropoden einen milden Winter draußen überlebt haben.

Was aber nun auch für den einen Corydoras den du gesehen hast noch keine Überlebensgarantie sein muss, die Organe können trotzdem stark geschädigt worden sein (je nachdem wie kalt das Wasser nun wirklich wurde) und ihn im Verlauf des Winters noch dahinraffen.

Von Australoheros (auch Südamerika) hab ich gelesen, dass sie im Winter (weiß nichtmehr genau) 1-3 Monate 10grad aushalten, aber bei nur 5grad schon nach einem Monat kippen sollen. Das war nun aber nur ganz grob, die genauen Daten des Holländers der sich intensiv mit den Australoheros beschäftigt hab ich nichtmehr im Kopf.

Jedenfalls, viel Glück mit den Corydoras


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,

ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum  man Tiere am Rande des Möglichen hält.

Was treibt einen dazu Panzerwelse (Corydoras) in einem Gartenteich zu halten mit dem Wissen das beim Ausfall der Technik, die noch dazu wie von dir beschrieben schlecht überwacht wird, solche Fische zu halten?
Wenn du wirklich Spass an Corydoras haben möchtest, kannst du sie prima in einen Kaltwasseraquarium im Wohnbereich artgerecht halten, dann aber nur die Arten wie schon von Alexandros beschrieben wurden.
Stammen die Welse aus nördlicheren Ländern und somit wärmeren Klimazonen, wie Brasilien, Venezuela oder Kolumbien wäre es sowieso ein No Go.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## AxelU (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Ach Jochen,

darüber können wir tagelang ohne Ergebniss diskutieren.

Ich war im Sommer an einem Naturteich im Wald, vielleicht 20 x 50 m groß. Da waren wirklich tausende von Jungfischen zu sehen. Die ganzen Randbereiche waren schwarz vor Jungfischen. 3 Monate später war so gut wie nichts mehr zu sehen. Die meisten sind wohl verhungert oder eher noch gefressen worden. Also auch in der ach so kuscheligen und romantischen Natur scheinen die meisten Tiere "am Rande des Möglichen" zu leben und nur ein geringer %-Satz überlebt. Und auch jetzt, bei der Eiseskälte, erfrieren in Naturteichen viele der im Sommer geborenen Tiere. Die schwachen Jungtiere überleben in der Regel den 1. Winter nicht. Das ist bei Fischen, Reptilien, Igeln, Hasen usw. so. Da nennt man das natürliche Auslese. Ich glaube, dass meine Panzerwelse es bei mir besser hatten, als so mancher völlig überfettete und überzüchtete Koi oder so macher Stör, der sich in seinem Teich kaum rumdrehen kann. Und das sie es auch wesentlich besser hatten, als in einem mickrigen 50 ltr. Aquarium in irgendeinem Wohn- oder Kinderzimmer.

Aber zurück zu den Panzerwelsen. Ich habe vor ca. 45 Jahren als Kind bei einem Züchter gearbeitet. Der hat Corydoras paleatus ganzjährig im Gartenteich gezüchtet. Ich war im Winter dafür zuständig, das Eis im Teich aufzuhacken, damit die Tiere atmen konnten. Er schwor darauf, dass das die beste Haltung für die Tiere ist und das die im Warmwasserbecken nichts verloren hätten. Im Sommer weiß ich, ob er recht hatte.

Axel


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,



AxelU schrieb:


> Ich war im Sommer an einem Naturteich im Wald, vielleicht 20 x 50 m groß. Da waren wirklich tausende von Jungfischen zu sehen. Die ganzen Randbereiche waren schwarz vor Jungfischen. 3 Monate später war so gut wie nichts mehr zu sehen. Die meisten sind wohl verhungert oder eher noch gefressen worden. Also auch in der ach so kuscheligen und romantischen Natur scheinen die meisten Tiere "am Rande des Möglichen" zu leben und nur ein geringer %-Satz überlebt. Und auch jetzt, bei der Eiseskälte, erfrieren in Naturteichen viele der im Sommer geborenen Tiere. Die schwachen Jungtiere überleben in der Regel den 1. Winter nicht. Das ist bei Fischen, Reptilien, Igeln, Hasen usw. so. Da nennt man das natürliche Auslese. Ich glaube, dass meine Panzerwelse es bei mir besser hatten, als so mancher völlig überfettete und überzüchtete Koi oder so macher Stör, der sich in seinem Teich kaum rumdrehen kann. Und das sie es auch wesentlich besser hatten, als in einem mickrigen 50 ltr. Aquarium in irgendeinem Wohn- oder Kinderzimmer.



Ich nehme mir zumindest vor das Positive nachzuahmen und nicht das Negative als Vorbild zu sehen.

Aber wenn du schon vor 40 Jahren Corydoras aus dem Eis befreit hast, wirst du sicherlich alles richtig machen.

Vielleicht hast du ja recht und alles ist normal, nur glauben mag ich es nicht.
Ich glaube kaum das es im natürlichen Habitat von C. paleatus Gewässer mit geschlossener Eisdecke gibt.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Ich stimme Jochen zu, es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob etwas in der Natur, oder in Gefangenschaft geschieht. 
Die Auslese in der Natur dient der Stärkung der Art. 
Auch wir Menschen streben doch stets danach unseren Status zu verbessern. Ok, es gibt immer einige Extremsportler, die gehen bis an den Rand der Grenzen, aber Sie tun das wohl kontrolliert und sicher, oder sind Lebensmüde. 
Wer von uns möchte denn im Grenzbereich des machbaren leben, wenns auch anders geht ? 

Was Du da im Wald beobachtet hast ist eine natuerliche Auslese, von Tieren, die hier heimisch sind. Wer Tiere am Rand des machbaren hält und dabei letale Verluste in Kauf nimmt hat meiner Meinung nach einfach nur schlechte Haltungsbedingungen für das Tier. 

Beim Fisch geht das immer noch, weil Fische nicht schreien. Aber würdest Du auch nen Husky oder Rottweiler oder ähnliches in ner Sauna halten, weil son paarüberlebens ja immer ? 

Sorry für den Sarkasmus, aber irgendwie find ich das ist ein sehr zweischneidiges Thema, was leider immer zu ungunsten der Tiere ausgeht. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

Argentinien ist ja ein riesiges Land, hier gibt es natürlich auch recht frostige Gegenden,
hier jedoch die Klimatabelle aus der Region in der C. paleatus zu finden ist.

http://www.iten-online.ch/klima/amerika/argentinien/corrientes.htm

und ich habe den südlichsten Teil vom Einzugsgebiet des Rio de La Plata genommen, nach Norden hin wird es in Südamerika bekanntlich wärmer...


----------



## bodo61 (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hab zwar keine Ahnung von Panzerwelsen, aber das klingt alles andere als professionell.:evil



AxelU schrieb:


> .... bei einem Züchter gearbeitet. Ich war im Winter dafür zuständig, das Eis im Teich aufzuhacken, damit die Tiere atmen konnten.
> 
> Axel


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,

wie wurde die Zucht im Gartenteich vorgenommen, könntest du ein bisschen detailieren?

Mich interessiert das schon ein wenig, bin gerade dabei c. davidsandsi nachzuziehen, vielleicht helfen ja deine Erfahrungen.
Besonders würde mich das Statium nach der Eiablage interessieren, wie man das so im gartenteich handhabt.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

[OT]Der ganze Thread könnte auch die Überschrift tragen: "Bitte nicht nachmachen". 
Bodo hat natuerlich vollkommen Recht, und damit das hier nicht einer bei seinem Gartenteich nachmacht: 

Wenn man eine Öffnung in eine geschlossene Eisdecke bekommen möchte als Luftloch bite NIEMALS die Eisfläche aufhacken. 
Die Fische darunter sind in absoluter Ruhephase und können durch die Geräusche dadurch so stark gestresst werden das Sie das nicht überleben. 

Bitte lieber mit warmen Wasser auftauen oder von Anfang an nen Eisfreihalter verwenden. 

Gruß 
Wolf[/OT]


----------



## AxelU (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*



jochen schrieb:


> wie wurde die Zucht im Gartenteich vorgenommen, könntest du ein bisschen detailieren?



Nein, kann ich nicht. Das ist 45 (!!) Jahre her und ich war 7 Jahre alt. Ob der Züchter professionell war, weiss ich auch nicht. Aber damals war man froh, wenn es überhaupt ein paar Zierfische irgendwo gab.

Nachtrag
Ich erinnere mich auch nicht mehr, wie genau ich ein Loch in die Eisfläche machen musste. Da war immer was mit heissem Wasser und ich sollte vorsichtig sein. Aber an mehr kann ich micht nicht erinnern. Ob ich mit irgendwas gehackt habe oder doch vielleicht gebohrt oder sonst was, keine Ahnung??

Axel


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,

nicht das du mich falsch verstehst,
ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angreifen,
bist bestimmt ein feiner Mensch...

Mir geht es nur darum anderen Usern hier aufzuzeigen das die Haltung von Corydoras im Gartenteich zumindest in den Wintermonaten in Deutschland alles andere als artgerecht ist.
Damit versuche ich zu verhindern, das viele Tiere zum grössten Teil jämmerlich zugrunde gehen.

Ich versuchte hier im Thema mit eigenen Worten und mit einer Klimatabelle des Habitates von c. paleatus zu zeigen, oder besser zu beschreiben das es eben wie oben schon beschrieben kein geeigneter Fisch zur Überwinterung im Gartenteich in unseren Klimazonen ist.

Ich wünsche Dir und deinen Lieben eine schöne Weihnachtszeit...

Jochen.


----------



## goldfisch (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
auch Sterbai schreibt von der Zucht von Panzerwelsen im beheizten Gartenteich. 
mfg Jürgen
.


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

natürlich, die Betonung liegt aber dabei auf beheizten...und vorallem gut kontrollierten, und damit wohl auch eisfreien Teichen.
Wobei c. sterbai wohl einer der wärmebedürftigsten Panzerwelse ist, sie kann man problemlos mit Diskem etc. halten, die Wassertempertauren höher als 28 ° C. lieben.
Was nicht heissen soll das Sterbai auch mit Tieren aus südlicheren Zonen "arbeitete". 

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## goldfisch (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Jochen,Hallo Axel,  Mit C. sterbai hast Du recht. die kommt aus Brasilien. Er wurde nur nach Günther Sterbai benannt. Sterbai schreibt allgemein von C. Wie weit der Marmoierte nach Süden geht, weis ich auch nicht. Habt Ihr Zugiff auf die Bücher von Arnold. Ich habe es vor 20 Jahren mal aus der Bibliothek gehabt und seit dem nicht mehr gesehen. mfg Jürgen


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

C. Paleatus ist vorzugsweise im Rio Parana in Argentinien auch La Plata (nach dem Zusammenfluss mit Rio Uruguay) genannt anzutreffen, das ist ein ziemlich grosser Fluss, dessen Einzugsgebiete im südliche Brasilien ( Mato Grosso Gebiet) liegen, mitunder auch in Paraguay und Uruguay.
Der südlichste Teil davon ist das Delta vom Rio Parana, nahe Buenos Aires.
Gefunden wurde der marmorierte schon bei Wassertemperaturen um die 13°C.
Im Mato Grosso Gebiet dem wohl nördlichsten Teil liegen die Wassertemperaturen so um die 24 °C.

MfG
Jochen.


----------



## AxelU (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*



jochen schrieb:


> natürlich, die Betonung liegt aber dabei auf beheizten...und vorallem gut kontrollierten, und damit wohl auch eisfreien Teichen.



Man oh man!!
Mein Teich ist beheizt, geht nie unter 10° und ist auch gut kontroliert. Trotzdem kann auch da mal ein Defekt passieren und durch unglückliche Umstände ein paar Tage unbemerkt bleiben. Niemand und keine Technik ist unfehlbar. An meinem Porsche geht auch mal was kaputt und der hat mehr gekostet, wie die Teichheizung!!

Axel


----------



## jochen (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,



AxelU schrieb:


> Mein Teich ist beheizt, geht nie unter 10° und ist auch gut kontroliert.



im Beitrag # 1 dieses Themas liest sich das anders, leider wurde eben nicht gut kontrolliert...aber

gut ok. ich __ merk schon, du möchtest nicht in einen normalen Ton diskutieren...

Hier geht es weder um Fuchs und Igel, noch um Fische in ausgetrockneten Waldseen, oder um einen Porsche..., solche Vergleiche hinken gewaltig.

Ich dachte hier geht es um c. paleatus den marmorierten Panzerwels, ich habe sachlich versucht die Klimaverhältnisse in ihren Lebensraum zu dokumentieren, du bist in keinster Weise darauf eingegangen, sondern verweist auf deinen Auto.
Da ich mich weder mit vorgenannten Tieren noch mit Kraftfahrzeugen auskenne, klinke ich mich aus dem Thema aus.

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass mit deinen Teich...(und das meine ich nicht ironisch)

Jochen.


----------



## HHoheluft (2. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

Axel hat geschrieben, dass die Temperatur in seinem Teich normalerweise nie unter 10 Grad fällt - mit diesem Hintergrund ist der Verweis auf Deine Klimatabelle m.E. nicht gerechtfertigt, da Axel mit seiner Heizung quasi sein eigenes Klima im Teich schafft.

Wo ist das Problem, wenn man mit Hilfe von Technik - in diesem Fall der Heizung - Lebensräume schafft, die es unter normalen Umständen in unseren Gegenden und in unseren Gärten nicht geben würde ?

Ohne Pumpen, Filter, Eisfreihalter etc. würde die Haltung von Koi, Stör etc. hier in D GENAUSOWENIG möglich sein, und wenn dieses Equipment ausfällt siehts auch schnell schlecht aus für den Teich und seine Bewohner.

Gruss,
Björn


----------



## jochen (2. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Björn,

erstens ist es nicht meine Klimatabelle und zweitens muss ich mich nicht rechtfertigen, wenn ich eine solche Tabelle hier einstelle...

zum Thema...


Wenn Tiere gehalten werden die auf Technik angewiesen sind um sich wohlzufühlen, (Koi im Gartenteich, viele Aquarienfische) sollte man auch diesen Tieren die Technik gewährleisten.
Wenn man keine Zeit dafür hat sollte man einen Freund oder Familienmitglied einmal am Tag nach dem "Rechten" schauen lassen.  


Dem war hier leider nicht so, siehe Post #1 im Thema.

Ansonsten gibt es genügend Fische die einem schon mal einen Haltungsfehler oder unbemerkten Technikausfall verzeihen, Panzerwelse in Gartenteichen bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen leider nicht.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen


----------



## AxelU (4. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*



jochen schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es genügend Fische die einem schon mal einen Haltungsfehler oder unbemerkten Technikausfall verzeihen, Panzerwelse in Gartenteichen bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen leider nicht.



Tja, die Panzerwelse sind da aber ganz anderer Ansicht!!
Trotz 1-wöchigem Totalausfall der Heizung bei weniger als -10 Grad sind die immer noch putzmunter. 

Da scheint mein früherer Arbeitgeber doch wohl recht gehabt. Der normale Panzerwels kann viel niederigere Temperaturen vertragen, als so mancher glaubt.

Meine __ Macropoden habe ich allerdings noch nicht wieder gesehen. Aber die sieht man ja auch im Sommer so gut wie nie.

Axel


----------



## jochen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hi,

Bilder bitte.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## AxelU (4. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Ne danke!!
Ich lege mich jetzt nicht auf den Bauch vor den Teich um irgendwann mal einen Panzerwels vor die Linse zu bekommen.

Später ja, wenn es gemütlicher am Teich ist. Heute soll ja wieder Schnee kommen und das nervt mich ungemein!!

Axel


----------



## jochen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hi Axel,



AxelU schrieb:


> Tja, die Panzerwelse sind da aber ganz anderer Ansicht!!
> Trotz 1-wöchigem Totalausfall der Heizung bei weniger als -10 Grad sind die immer noch putzmunter.



man lernt nie aus...,wer Porsche fährt liebt das Risiko, Sportsmänner eben...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Panzerwelse bei obiger Beschreibung alles andere als putzmunter im Teich sind,

Wenn dann stehen sie irgendwo im Teich den Stoffwechsel aufs äusserste heruntergefahren.
Solch einen Fisch kann selbst der gestressteste Wintermuffel locker vor der Linse bekommen.

Wie haben die Panzerwelse die Darmatmung durchgeführt bei geschlossener Eisdecke, die es wohl bei einwöchiger Kälteperiode ohne Heizung gegeben hat?



AxelU schrieb:


> Der normale Panzerwels kann viel niederigere Temperaturen vertragen, als so mancher glaubt.



Was ist ein normaler Panzerwels? 
Corydorasarten gibt es einige, in wie fern fängt bei dir normal an?
C. paleatus würde ich eher als unnormal beziffern um mal bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben, da er wohl der kälteresistenteste ist.


Kannst mir bitte die Fragen beantworten, vielleicht kauf ich mir dann im Mai auch welche, und versuche die Überwinterung im Teich.
Es sollten eigentlich viel mehr Leute Corydoras im Teich halten, bringt bestimmt ne Menge Spass.

Noch was...



AxelU schrieb:


> Da scheint mein früherer Arbeitgeber doch wohl recht gehabt.






AxelU schrieb:


> Das ist 45 (!!) Jahre her und ich war 7 Jahre alt.



Dein früherer Arbeitgeber war wirklich ein guter Fischkenner, sehr viele Fischgattungen laichen besser oder überhaupt nach kalter Überwinterung,
aber das grenzt schon an Kinderarbeit...

ist aber nur ein kleiner Spass am Rande..
und nichts persönliches.




Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## AxelU (6. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Jochen (und andere),

bei meinem Teich hat es nie eine geschlossene Eisdecke gegeben. Auch nicht bei -15° und defekter Heizung. Der Filter läuft in meinem Tecih ganzjährig und hält auch ungeheizt im Winter den Teich eisfrei. Ein Bach friert ja auch nicht bei den Temperaturen zu. Von daher konnten die Welse immer an der Oberfläche atmen.

Auch im Vorjahr, noch ohne Heizung, lief der Filter durch. Mein Teichbauer hat zwar darüber fast einen Herzklabaster bekommen, aber ich habe darauf bestanden. Nur im allerersten Jahr, noch ohnen Fische habe ich den Filter im WInter in die Garage gestellt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die ganze Teichcharakteristik und vermutlich auch Biologie dabei durcheinander kommt. Die Bachflokrebse und Eintagsfliegenlarven im Bachlauf sind darüber ein gegangen. An vielen Stellen haben sich die Strömungsverhältnisse völlig umgedreht und die dortige Biologie wohl völlig durcheinander gebracht. Im Frühling hatte ich dann Unmegen von Zuckmückenlarven im strömungslosen Teich. Nachdem der Filter wieder angeschaltet wurde, waren die in 2 Tagen alle weg. Das kann alles nicht gesund für das biologische Gleichgewicht im teich sein. Auch in der freihen Natur schaltet niemand den Bach an und aus, je nach Witterung.

Seit dem läuft der Filter ganzjährig. der Hinweis vom Teichbauer, das dann die Garantie erlischt und alles kaputt geht, habe ich ignoriert und recht behalten. Nichts ist kaputt gegagen und den Fischen hat es anscheinend gefallen. Notropis, als meine Hauptfische, sind Bachbewohner und der Bach läuft auch oin der Natur ganzjährig weiter.

Ich glaube immer noch, dass meine Panzerwelse im 4500 ltr. Gartenteich, sogar ohne Heizung, artgerechter untergebracht sind, wie im 80 bis 300 ltr. Warmwasseraquarium.

Axel


----------



## HHoheluft (6. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Moin Axel !

Mich würde mal interessieren was Du für eine Teicheizung betreibst - das könnte ich mir nämlich auch gut vorstellen.

Und - Deine Notropis, wie gross werden die ?

Gruss aus Hamburg, das seit gestern abend wieder unter einer 15 cm Schneedecke liegt,

Björn


----------



## AxelU (8. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

1,5 KW Elecro Edelstahlheizung.

Ich kann noch nichts zum Stromverbrauch sagen und habe noch nicht selber auf den Zähler geschaut. Da bin ich einfach auf die nächste Abrechnung des Energieversorgers gespannt.

Im Sommer bekommt der ganze Teich einen eigenen Zwischenzähler. Meine Frau besteht darauf und will mir das Stromgeld dann vom Taschnegeld abziehen.

Axel


----------



## HHoheluft (8. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

1,5 KW - Wow, da kann ich Deine Frau verstehen


----------



## Plätscher (8. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*



AxelU schrieb:


> 1,5 KW Elecro Edelstahlheizung.
> 
> Ich kann noch nichts zum Stromverbrauch sagen  Meine Frau besteht darauf und will mir das Stromgeld dann vom Taschnegeld abziehen.
> 
> Axel



Hallo,

besorge dir mal von deinem Energieversorger ein Strommessgerät und stecke es mal für ein paar Tage an deine Teichheizung. Wenn du auf die Rechnung deines Stromlieferanten wartest, kann es zu 'Spät sein, sprich im Sommer sitzt du mit deiner Frau abends am Teich und sie trinkt einen leckeren Rotwein und bei dir reicht es nur noch für ein Glas "Kraneberger"


----------



## AxelU (8. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Ganz so schlimm ist das mit dem Stromverbrauch nicht. 

Schließlich kann ich rechnen. 

1 KW kostet EUR 0,21. Also kann die Heizung pro Tag maximal EUR 7,56 verbrauchen (0,21 x 1,5 x 24). Das sind im Monat ca. EUR 226,-, aber auch nur, wenn sie 24 Std. ununterbrochen arbeitet, was wohl nur bei extrem niedrigen Temparaturen der Fall sein wird.

Damit kann ich leben. Das gibt keine unangenehme Überraschung mehr. Die Beträge kennt auch meine Frau schon.

Axel


----------



## maritim (8. März 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

hallo,

meine wenigkeit hat auch einen teichheizer aus edelstahl mit 3 kw

ich habe ihn als absoluten notheizer im betrieb. die heizung ist auf 3 bis 4 grad eingestellt.
in den letzten 2 monaten wo die außentemperaturen immer deutlich unter -5 grad waren, hatte ich ein verbrauch von 94 euro im monat
grob überschlagen, wir mich die teichheizung rund 300 euro in diesem winter kosten.

wenn ich nun überlege, das momentan nur eine kleine umwälzpumpe mit 2000l  läuft, sieht die sache nicht so wild aus.

300 euro für das heizen eines teiches sind eine menge geld, aber das sind mir meine koi wert.
ich persönlich schreibe lieber, das ich 300 euro aus dem fenster geworfen habe, aber daführ sind meine koi gut über den winter gekommen.
und wenn ich so einige berichte lese, dann sind 300 euro immernoch günstiger, als neue fische zu kaufen, weil die *lieblinge* *gestorben* *sind* oder  unmengen an medikamenten für kranke fische auszugeben. und löcher in der folie durch eis, sind auch recht unwarscheinlich 

es ist mein erster winter mit teichheizung und ich bereue es nicht! die koi sind munter und betteln nach futter. mein filter und vliesfilter läuft und die wasserwerte sind super, obwohl die koi alle drei tage winterfutter bekommen.

mein teich ist schon 2 wochen komplett eisfrei und im schlimmsten fall war er zu 2/3 mit eis bedeckt.

auch heute stand ich mit meinen kaffee am teich und es ist einfach schön, wenn man sieht wie die koi durch den teich paddeln, oder sich sonnen.


----------



## AxelU (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

also 4 von ursprünlich 10 Panzerwelsen leben noch. Die haben den Winter gut überstanden, auch mit zeitweiligem Heizungsausfall bei -15°. Die Ausfallrate (häßliches Wort bei Lebewesen, aber wie soll ich es sonst nehnnen?) ist damit im nomalen Rahmen für Aquariumfisch im Teich. Leider sieht es beim Rest nicht so gut aus. 

Die Macropudus Ocellatus habe ich seit Herbst nicht mehr gesehen. Das ist bitter. Nicht weil sie so teuer waren, sondern weil ich mich riesig darüber gefreut habe diese Tiere aus eine östereichischen Freilandzucht überhaupt bekommen zu haben. Es kann natülich sein, dass die __ Macropoden zwar kaltes Wasser recht gut vertragen, aber keine kalte Luft und dass sich meine Heizung sogar negativ ausgewirkt hat. Angeblich fallen die Tiere bei 4° Wassertemperatur in eine Art Winterstarre und atmen überhaupt keine Luft mehr an der Oberfläche. Daher können die sich dann auch bei extrmen Minus-Temperaturen nicht ihr Atmen-Labyrint erkälten. Meine Heizung lässt das Wasser aber gar nicht so kalt werden, die Tiere atmen weiter und bekommen dann fast -20° kalte Atemluft. Das ist bestimmt nicht gesund. Den Panzerwelsen mit Ihrer Darmatumng scheint das weniger auszumachen. Ist aber alles Spekulation. So richtig beantworten, ob die Macropodenatmung sich so verhält, kann mir keiner.

Xenotoca eiseni hat den Winter auch nicht überstanden. Daran war wohl wirklich die ausgefallene Heizung schuld. Die können garantiert keine 4° vertragen. Schade, die haben mir richtig Spaß gemacht und waren auch sehr vermehrungsfreudig. So 20-30 Jungfische konnte ich im Herbst noch zählen.

Von den Elastomas evergladei habe ich auch nichts mehr gesehen. Aber da wusste ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr, ob die noch vorhanden waren. Ich habe im vorigen Jahr die bei einem Zoohändler entdeckt und ihm den gesamten Bestand von 8 Stück abgekauft. Die sind/waren aber so klein (2 cm), dass ich die sowieso nur 2 mal danach wieder gesehen habe. Die rutschen nur ganz bedächtig über den Boden an verkrauteten Stellen und sind nie im freien Wasser zu sehen. Die könnten also noch irgendwo sein und trotzdem für immer unsichtbar bleiben. 

Ich suche wieder nach Kandidaten für meinen Teich. Die sollen nicht größer als 10 cm werden und die Wintertemperatur von 10° noch gut vertragen können. Lebendgebärdende Zahnkarpfen und Killis wären meine Favoriten. Die meisten Kaltwasserkillies brauchen aber hohen Salzzusatz und hartes Wassser und genau das habe ich nicht. Mein Wasser ist extrem weich, trotz Aufhärtung mit Eierschalenstreu. Es soll auch einen Zwergbuntbarsch geben, der bis 10° problemlos haltbar ist. 

Schwarmfische habe ich eigentlich mit den Notropis genug. Vielleicht noch ein paar Kardinälchen, aber dann langt es.

Außerdem ist es sehr schwer von den in Frage kommenden Arten dann auch noch Stämme zu finden, die wirklich noch teichgeeignet sind. Die meisten Nachzuchten sind seit Generationen an 25° aufwärts im Aquarium angepasst, ohne jegliche Temperaturschwankung und entsprechen nicht mehr den normalen Gattungseigenschaften. Wenn dann in der Beschreibung steht, dass die in der Natur bis 5° vorkommen und tägliche Temperaturschwankungen von 20° keine Seltenheit sind, heist das noch lange nicht, dass die Zoo-Handel-Nachzuchten das auch nur annähernd vertragen.

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich. Ich bin über jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel,
bei der IGL gibt es einige interesante Beiträge zur Atmung von Makropoden. Die Luftatmung scheint nicht so Bedingung zu sein.Auch scheint zumindest eine Form extrem scheu zu sein.  Ich habe auch seit Anfang März keine mehr "im Teich" gesehen.
Ansonsten finde ich hast Du für Makropoden und X.eiseni ausreichende Überwinterungsbedingungen.


----------



## AxelU (13. Juni 2010)

*Gedanken zu Panzerwelsen im Teich*

Die Panzerwelse sind jetzt seit 12 Moanten im Teich, haben also den Winter auch ohne Heizung überlebt. Das spricht für eine enorme Kälteveträglichkeit, wie sie auch in uralten Büchern erwähnt wird. Demnach wäre Corydora paleatus eigentlich auch ein Kandidat für die Faunenverfälschung. Vielleicht nicht bei uns aber in Südeuropa dürfte es eigenlich kein Probleme für die Art sein zu überleben. Auch in Italien oder Spanien ist garantiert so manches Aquarium mit Panzerwelsen im nächsten Teich oder Bach entsorgt worden. Trotzdem habe ich noch nie von wilden Panzerwelse in Europa gehört. Wie kommt das?

Auch in meinem Teich leben die Welse recht vergnügt. Es sieht auch regelmäßig nach Laichverhalten aus. 2 kleine und 1 großes Exemplar wuseln zwischen den Steinen oder in Algenpolstern rum. Dabei werden die Barteln mit den Brustflossen eingeklemmt und die Tiere stehen 90° versetzt zueinander. Genau so wird die Vermehrung der Tiere in diversen Büchern beschrieben. Aber wo sind die Jungen? Ich habe noch nie einen kleinen Panzerwels im Teich gesehen. Klar könnten sich die ganz Kleinen so gut verstecken, dass ich die nicht sehe. Aber irgendwann sollten die kleinen mal größer sein und sichtbar werden. Ist aber bisher nicht passiert. 

Könnte es sein, dass die Kälteresistenz vielleicht nur adulte Tiere betrifft? Vielleicht müssen junge Tiere im 1. Jahr tatsächlich wesentlich wärmer gehalten werden. Das würde auch erklären, warum es keine wilden Panzerwelse gibt. Wir haben nunmal in Europe alle 12 Monate Winter und auch in südlichen Gegenden wird es da im Wasser ein bisschen kälter als 20°.

Oder aber die Tiere waren voriges Jahr noch zu jung. Hatten zwar laichähnliches Verhalten aber noch keinen echten Laichvorgang geschafft. Auch die 1/2 jährigen Notropis verhalten sich ähnlich. Dann müsste es aber dieses Jahr Junge Panzerwelse im Teich geben.

Wenn es diese Jahr welche gibt, warum gibt es dann keine wilden Panzerwelse?

Wenn es dieses Jahr auch keine Jungen gibt, warum nicht? Im Aquarium ist doch der Panzerwels relativ einfach zu züchten, warum dann nicht im Teich. Leigt es wirklich an der Temperatur?

Außerdem hat der Züchter, bei dem ich vor zig Jahren gearbeitet hat seine Panzerwelse doch auch im Teich gezüchtet. Ich kann mich aber nicht mehr an Einzelheiten erinnern, ob damals vielleicht noch irgendwas besonderes dazu gekommen ost.

Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?

Axel


----------



## Armatus (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

ich grabe dieses Uralte thema mal aus, um von einem anderen "kandidaten zu berichten"

Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Brokatbarbe für die Sommerfrische im Teich, die ich jedoch nicht wieder rausbekommen habe (lektion: nur noch __ Oberflächenfische)

Jedenfalls hat das Biest bis *Ende November* oder sogar länger überlebt.

Also die Wassertemperatur hatte da nachts bestimmt keine 10 grad mehr, eher 8.

Vielleicht wären Brokatbarben was für deinen Teich?

LG Dani


----------



## canis (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Warum sollten Brokatbarben, die bei dir nur bis Ende November sicher überlebt haben, etwas für einen Teich sein? 

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Fischart, die in den Tropen und Subtropen vorkommt. Also nichts für den Gartenteich, sondern höchstens fürs Aquarium.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hi,

wie David schon schreib stammt die Brokatbarbe - Puntius "schuberti" (ist aber keine Art, sondern nur ne xanthistische Zuchtform der Messingbarbe - Puntius semifasciolatus aus subtropischen Regionen Chinas (kommt u.a zusammen mit Macropodus opercularis (__ Paradiesfisch) und Tanichthys albonubes (Kardinalbärbling) vor). Länger andauernde Temperaturen von deutlich unter 10 Grad vertragen sie nicht, sind also höchstens für nen Sommerurlaub im kleinen !!!  Teich geeignet

MfG Frank


----------



## AxelU (27. März 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Ich grabe das Thema nach langer Zeit auch wieder aus.

Wie an anderer Stelle bereits geschrieben, sind die Panzerwelse immer noch da. Da inzwischen nur noch Notropis und Panzerwelse im Teich sind habe ich die Heizung seit vorigem Jahr auf 4° runter reguliert. Jetzt sorgt die 1,5KW Heizung nur noch dafür, dass der Teich nicht zu friert. Im Moment sind die Panzerwelse schon überaschend munter. Die liegen also nicht irgendwo apathisch rum und frieren sich den Hintern ab, wie hier schon unterstellt wurde, sondern wuseln lebhaft durch den ganzen Teich. 

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie man die Gesundheit und das Wohlbefinden eines Panzerwelses im fast unbeheizten Gartenteich von außen beurteilen kann. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die noch da sind, dass die sehr lebhaft sind und auf mich einen extrem gesunden und vitalen Eindruck machen. Einen besseren Eindruck auf jeden Fall, als in so machem Aquarium.

Axel


----------



## Philipp (28. März 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hey Axel

Das klingt ja interessant - kannst du auch schon von einer erfolgreichen Reproduktion berichten?

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## AxelU (28. März 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Philipp,

bisher konnte ich keine Vermehrung feststellen. Obwohl das Verhalten der Fische genau dem in Büchern beschriebenem Ablaichverhalten entspricht. Warum es aber trotzdem nach über 3 Jahren keine kleinen Panzerwelschen bisher gab, ist mir schleierhaft. Ich weiß aus meiner Kindheit, von dem weiter oben erwähnten Züchter, dass der aus seinem Teich eine Menge Jungfische raus geholt hat. 

Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr die Population der Panzerwelse kräftig aufstocken und sehen, was dann passiert. Vielleicht sind 4 Tiere ein bisschen wenig.

Axel


----------



## Philipp (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hey Axel

Am Ende hast du noch 4 Tiere des gleichen Geschlechts? Ich kenn mich da ja nicht wirklich aus, aber man kann ja auch Pech haben 
Hier ein Exempler meiner Tanichthys albonubes, die haben offensichtlich das relativ schnelle Umsetzen in den kühlen Teich doch gut überstanden. Einigen Fischen kann man wohl wirklich mehr zutrauen, als man sonst üblicherweise Berichtet (der oder die Kleine schwimmt neben der Spitze des Pfennigkrautes)




Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## Philipp (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

so, das sollt besser sein:


----------



## Philipp (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

hm wieso funktioniert denn das reinsetzen des richtigen Bildes nicht mehr?


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Philip

Lies dir mal die folgende Anleitung durch, damit solltest du dann keine Probleme mehr haben mit dem einfügen von Bildern: 

Bilder in Beitrag einfügen (bebilderte Anleitung)


----------



## Philipp (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hey David

Danke, aber ich will das Bild aber nicht hier hochladen, hab es ja schon auf bildercache.
Hier einfach der Link zum normalen Bild: http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20120403-173348-107.jpg

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Philipp,

Sich für so ein Bild, auf dem man nichts erkennen kann, ausser nackter Folie und grünem Wasser, sich auch noch so dämliche Werbung anschauen zu müssen, ist schon eine Zumutung.

Mach ein anständiges Foto und lade es direkt hier noch, dann kannst Du auch mit Resonanz rechnen.


----------



## Philipp (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Pffff, man kann auch freundlich sein. Ich kam nicht näher an den Fisch heran, daher kann ich Ihrer Durchlaucht kein besseres Foto darbieten. Schande


----------



## jochen (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hi,



AxelU schrieb:


> also 4 von ursprünlich 10 Panzerwelsen leben noch. Die haben den Winter gut überstanden, auch mit zeitweiligem Heizungsausfall bei -15°. Die Ausfallrate (häßliches Wort bei Lebewesen, aber wie soll ich es sonst nehnnen?)



tja wie könnte man solche Aktionen nennen ?

vielleicht...

Tierquälerei ?

oder...?:?

mein Ego ist größer als das Leben des Tieres ?

oder...:shock

ich beweise hiermit, das man Tiere am Existenzminimum halten kann, und dabei nur 60 % Verluste hat ?

Liebe Mods 
bitte nicht in die Trashbox verschwinden lassen, ansonsten könnten viele Kinder dahinter kommen, und solche Erwachsenenspielchen nacheifern.



Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Zum Bild ich erkenn da auch wirklich nichts außer vielleicht einen Hauch von Fisch.
Zu deinem Beitrag Jochen: Stimme dir voll zu und ich bin mir sicher wir sind nicht die einzigen aber leider bin ich mir auch sicher, dass sich für die Fische trotzdem nichts ändern wird.


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Keine Sorge Jochen, dein Beitrag bleibt natürlich stehen. Schliesslich darf und soll man gewisse Dinge auch mal beim Namen nennen


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*



Philipp schrieb:


> Pffff, man kann auch freundlich sein. Ich kam nicht näher an den Fisch heran, daher kann ich Ihrer Durchlaucht kein besseres Foto darbieten. Schande



Das war freundlich. Und einfach nur die Wahrheit. Du servierst doch hier schlechte Fotos mit Werbemüll, das ist nun mal der Fakt.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Panzerwelse ganzjährig im Gartenteich*

Hallo Jochen,

wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht.


----------

